# German Blue Rams



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Picked up an incredible pair of GBRs from Menagerie today. 
I absolutely adore them!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

That pair is gorgeous! congrats!


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

I think they need names. I will sleep on this.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Nice, be prepare, looks like the female is ready too.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Nice, be prepare, looks like the female is ready too.




I do have an extra grow out tank not set up yet, we shall see what happens.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 2, 2009)

How much were they?


----------

